# "Cookie?"



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

Tinker









Tinker with the beard, and Hunter refusing to look at the camera









The Old Man (Hunter), finally agrees to let me get a pic









This is Tink's first real snow - she was having a blast running around like a nutcase!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww....great pics.! I love the snow beard. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I love that she's running chasing anything that's falling! They are so funny when they experience stuff like that for the first time! Love it!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahhahahhaha! All ears!


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

Khan said:


> I love that she's running chasing anything that's falling! They are so funny when they experience stuff like that for the first time! Love it!!


Just like she does bugs in the summer! :tongue: We've had some flakes now and then, and I'm pretty sure she does think they're little bugs - she looks all confused when they disappear! Goofy girl. But this was the first we had more than half an inch.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Aww, they are gorgeous dogs!!!! lol, I have a stubborn old man too....I have a whole lot of shots of my pup looking at me and the old guy turning away!!!!


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous! One of my favorite breeds.


----------

